# Bunny's First Kids



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Bunny kidded this morning with the best looking kids we've ever had around here, and the first surviving kids of my buck Blizzard. (The first was premature and stillborn, out of Juliet)

This is mom, Open Doors Hidden Bunny, a Mini-Snubian (1/2 Nigerian, 1/4 Nubian, 1/4 Saanan)









(Old picture of her as a junior)

And the sire, TooMiniGoats J Texas Blizzard, a registered Nigerian










Bunny had twins, picture perfect birth, all on her own. These are her first babies. The buckling is the darker one with moonspots. The doeling is the chamoisee with blue eyes.





































Look at that flash. Figures the first moonspotted kid I get is a buckling right? The buckling curse still hangs over me. :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! Glad all went well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are really cute...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kiddos - they are very cute!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you. I'm very proud of her, she's being a very good momma and did a great job. And boy Blizzard sure does throw some color doesn't he.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very cute kids. Congrats.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Cute dam and sire too.....


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are cuties! Their dad is super pretty too!

BTW, interesting name for Bunny's breed


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Lol yeah, she's an interesting little bugger. Looks like a nice little udder on her too, her mom was a very good milker


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cute kids!! Besides Bunny's color...I love her ears! So glad you finally have Blizzard babies to love


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

beautiful babies~~!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Bunny has the funniest ears ever. LOL. I think little flashy boy will be staying here...Blizzard is alone now that Hallie is gone, and needs a companion.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! How adorable!!! I love their color, especially the white on the doelings head, hehe!!!! mama and sire are beautiful!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am glad you got some nice little kids out of your buck.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Snubian....I have to chuckle. Lol. Very adorable, congrats!


----------



## carrie430 (Apr 13, 2010)

they are so cute


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

You got a couple of darling kids! Congrats!


----------

